# Halifax Ireland Debt & Cabot Financial



## Ron_Goulding (14 May 2011)

Hello all,

I'm just wondering how people are getting on with outstanding Halifax debts? 

I have a credit card debt (6K) with them that I had to put on the low priority list so i stopped making payments so i could pay other debts, mortgage etc. I have heard little to nothing from Halifax over this debt and I even contacted them some time ago to try and come to an arrangement to pay? They replied by sending me forms to fill out and i sent them back but heard nothing since?

Now I have received a letter from this Cabot Insurance crowd. Usual stuff - we are acting on behalf of Halifax - send full payment now - if you don't we will call to your house / take you to court etc.  

My questions are:

1) Do Cabot now own my debt?
2) What are they like to deal with?
3) Can I still try to make contact with Halifax directly?

Main problem is that there is no way I can pay 6k and little hope of making substantial repayments monthly!


----------



## john2010 (19 Jul 2011)

Hi, I'm in same boat. I believe that Cabot now own the debt and therefore should not contact Halifax. I hope that they will be reasonable with you when you call them. I've had contact with them with a few weeks now and I find them pushy and expecting you to find money from somewhere. (Like all debt recovery agencies I guess). Give them a buzz and outline your situation, make token payments every month -even €20. This shows a willingness to solve your current difficulties. Best of luck.


----------

